# feeding a bearded dragon locusts



## casper2009 (Sep 8, 2011)

I just want to know how often i can feed my baby bearded dragon locusts. Its never had them before and i wanted to try it with some as a change (it ate 5 earlier and really liked them) but how often can it be fed them. The ones i bought for it are the right size for it (they are only small)

i think its around 6-7" (not too sure as i havent measured it)


----------



## Big_Rich (Aug 11, 2011)

From what ive read Locusts are very good for beardies nutrtionally so feed them as much as you want within reason.

Just make sure they are gut loaded and dusted with the usual calcium/vitamins.

When you say 5-7" do you mean the dragon or the Locusts??

The general rule is not to feed them anything that is bigger than the gap between their eyes.

My beardies and my Bosc love Locusts they go mad for them.


----------



## Big_Rich (Aug 11, 2011)

Also read this incase you are unsure of anything http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizard-care-sheets/9797-bearded-dragon-care-sheet.html


----------



## casper2009 (Sep 8, 2011)

my bearded dragon is 6-7". id post a pic but im not allowed to yet. the locusts are only 1-1.5cm. it really seemed to like them, although i had to had feed them to it.


----------



## Toddy:) (Jan 16, 2011)

As long as you gut load them you can feed them all the time.

Only prop is once they eat them they tend to not eat crickets again, some do but they can become fussy


----------



## Jeffers3 (May 18, 2010)

I'd agree with pretty much all of the above. My beardie's an adult now, but has always liked locusts. The only real downside is that they're comparatively expensive.

Keep offering a good variety. They are funny creatures - one minute they'll eat anything, the next, they're really fussy. They often get like this just before they shed. I've also noticed a lot of reports of extreme fussiness when they get to between 8-10 months old, which to them is probably a bit like teenage. Maybe we should name them Kevin or Perry!


----------

